
Scott’s Cheap Flights no longer sending deals outside of the USA - nicksantamaria
It’s been a little while since I’ve received a deal email (located in Australia) and I just received this email today.
Such a shame, this service not only saved me money, but also gave me a little day-dream every time a new destination appeared in my inbox.<p>Anyone know what has happened?<p>——<p>Hi there,
Scott here. I’m reaching out to let you know Scott’s Cheap Flights is no longer sending flight deals departing from airports outside of the United States.<p>We’ll be issuing a prorated refund for the time remaining on your membership as of our last date of international service, which was Wednesday, September 25th, 2019. You’ll receive a [redacted] refund in about 15 business days. If you don’t receive a refund, please reply to this email and our Advocacy team will help you out.<p>Thank you so much for being a member and giving us the privilege of searching for flights for you. I hope that you scored some incredible deals.<p>Love, 
Scott
======
scottkeyes
I do. (Scott here.)

It was a really tough decision—we loved serving our members all around the
world. We tried as hard as we could to make it work, but trying to serve
everyone around the world was really complex and difficult, and we felt like
we were coming up short. We have a vision for what we’re trying to accomplish
and it’s nearly impossible to do it while serving everywhere. (Especially
given that Scott's Cheap Flights is a bootstrapped company.) In the end we
felt like the best approach was to narrow our focus and just serve the US
market so we can build the best possible service.

I hope that makes sense. We’re hoping someday down the road to be back your
way—until then, we’ll miss you and really appreciate your being a part of all
this.

~~~
nicksantamaria
Thanks for the thoughtful response Scott. All the best for this next phase :)

